# meal worms



## darweezie21 (Sep 24, 2006)

is it ok to feed piranhas meal worms?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope so. I have fed mine meal worms and they loved em and had no complications that I know of.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its ok to feed them however is should be a snack while having fillets as a main diet.


----------

